# compounds



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

this adresses anyone who uses a compound bow:
did you start with the compound because that's what your family used, or did you start with a traditional bow and want to "upgrade"?


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

fred bear seneca when i was like 6 or 7. Compound. Dunno why, that just happened to be what my dad got me. Was a good little bow, i just outgrew it...Trying to shoot 20 yards with a like...18 pound bow and having to aim at hte ceiling lights is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I started with a compound (Other than that infamous red recurve eyeryone starts out with...), then went through a few phases; alternating from wheels to trad and back...neither feels more like an "upgrade" than the other...
Now I shoot them both almost daily, but my compound gets the nod for most of the work...


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

actually, i never got to shoot that red recurve,  and im quite peeved about it. (not really...but sorta) my real REAL first one was the little black compound.


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

never had the red recurve or the little black compound. i also had a Seneca compound and then moved up to the Martin and Oneida. I guess i was just looking for something a little more technologically advanced, but now i want to get a longbow and a newer compound, so i really dont know where my heart lies in archery?

cam


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Straight to a PSE Pull Shoot Explode, Blew up on me in half a year and I went to a Browning Micro Midas then to a Parker Challenger and now Im on my Mathews LX Im gonna by the 2008 Mathews Bow probably but right now Ive got stuff I gotta straighten out money wise first like my truck. I actually went opposite, I started compound and now I shoot 3 longbows kinda weird haha.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

just wondering. alot of people i know who use compounds started with them cause that's what thei family used and gave them and never wanted to go traditional after that. guess that's not true eevrywhere


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Not here I can shoot circles around anybody in my familia trad. or modern haha but they can all outshoot me with guns so its even Ill take my expertese where I can get it, HVAC and Archery.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i started compound because one of the guys down the club had one and i had a go and fell in love with shooting compound, have shot it ever since simple as that  :darkbeer:


----------



## JoeZoo (Oct 22, 2006)

Red recurve
Real recurve
Compound with no sights (to learn to shoot on instinct- about 5 years)
Compound with sights

I can still get close on instinct shooting too.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I was givin a compound and was hooked ever since!! I still shoot my brothers longbow but I'm not used to it having no letoff whatsoever.....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hunkerite said:


> I was givin a compound and was hooked ever since!! I still shoot my brothers longbow but I'm not used to it having no letoff whatsoever.....


i've heard people talk about it, but didn't realize that was that hard. is it really that difficult?

i'm ignorant of compounds so i don't know/


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

definetly harder, once you shoot a compound for long atleast with me its kinda easier with the longbow just due to form.


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

When I first started archery around 9yrs old I started with a compound because thats all they tought at my PA bow shop.
Then I got out of archery for a few years when the classes stopped. Then when I started up again I used a traditional bow for about a year then upgraded to compound.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I started out shooting wooden recurves, barebow, with fingers.

When I decided to get my own bow I looked into recurve, but there weren't alot of people around to provide information and service to me (local JOAD was 50 min. drive on a morning when no one could take me, and I was not old enough to drive)

So I went compound, local shops new about it, other local shooters used them, and could provide me with information as far as tuning, and form.


----------



## Liv2KillBigBullz (Jun 4, 2005)

Good 'ol compound. Just wanted more accuracy without the whole challenge, although it is more of a challenge than I thought.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

88 PS190 said:


> I started out shooting wooden recurves, barebow, with fingers.
> 
> When I decided to get my own bow I looked into recurve, but there weren't alot of people around to provide information and service to me (local JOAD was 50 min. drive on a morning when no one could take me, and I was not old enough to drive)
> 
> So I went compound, local shops new about it, other local shooters used them, and could provide me with information as far as tuning, and form.


i didn't have much help, but i slowly learned on my own. actually, there were no archrey shops around of any kind. but that's just me (i also taught myself how to start a bow drill fire, so i'm a bit of a nut to start with so...)


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I started on an old plastic recurve and shot it until I was about 4 then my dad bought me a compound.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

*I started with a*

I started on a old indian bow that was giv'in to me but it was to big. Then after that i got a parker buckshot. Then after that i got a recurve that was giv'in to me. But it needed some work.


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

I started with a little Internature and shot about 3 arrows every 6 months or so. I then learned the magic of shiny risers, training wheels and a release........


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

the reason i got into archery is because my dad wanted to get back into it after 15 years...lol
so i said what the heck and got me a browning rage package(still shooting it) to try out to see if i liked it.......need i say more?

i want to upgrade sometime next year and start trying out recurves:wink: 

mossy


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

mossy835 said:


> the reason i got into archery is because my dad wanted to get back into it after 15 years...lol
> so i said what the heck and got me a browning rage package(still shooting it) to try out to see if i liked it.......need i say more?
> 
> i want to upgrade sometime next year and start trying out recurves:wink:
> ...


try longbows too!


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

i started out with a compound and then just kept moving up and im still shooting one a miranda


----------

